

Show HN: Cheqbook - Super simple fast accounting - benjah
https://cheqbook.com

======
benjah
I made Cheqbook with my accountant co-founder after he got sick of only being
able to recommend Quickbooks Desktop for his clients. Most people still use
accounting on desktops and still have to move the company files around by
thumb drive or email.

We tried the other online solutions first but found they were not proper
accounting tools. They didn't have necessary reports and double-entry books.
In most cases, we had to fight with the UI to get anything done. Ultimately,
we built this so accountants and bookkeepers could handle more clients and
business owners could concentrate on their business.

I would love any feedback.

------
flexxaeon
As a dev: Not sure why the blog sidebar needs to be on every page, especially
Pricing. Doesn't come off as "pro" and at first made fear that the entire app
may have been built upon Wordpress (I see it's not though).

As a user: Love it, need it and will be trying it out myself!

~~~
benjah
> Not sure why the blog sidebar needs to be on every page

Good point. I will remove it tonight!

> fear that the entire app may have been built upon Wordpress (I see it's not
> though).

I know. We really wanted to build out our sales site in Rails, but that would
have taken resources away from the app.

>Love it, need it and will be trying it out myself!

Thanks! Here is a link for 90 days free instead of 30. <http://bit.ly/111Wp5n>

There is also a free tier.

